# glossostigma aquascapes



## Bigfishes (Dec 15, 2005)

Could some people please post pictures here of examples of glossostigma being used in an aquascape? I would like to get some ideas.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## Bigfishes (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you Terence. Are these your aquariums? I gotta say, I am real disappointed. I was expecting much more of a response here. All these great artists here and nobidy else can share some pictures?


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Lol, no bigfishes, those are by Takashi Amano. I don't know if you can find them, but try looking for books Nature Aquarium World 1, 2 and 3. There're lots of pictures inside that feature glosso among many many others.


----------



## Pat Bowerman (Mar 18, 2004)

*Here's another example*

This is a 20 long.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are a few more (not mine):
ADA


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

here's my contribution:


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

Check THIS out.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

See my thread of "Glosso evolution"

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great looking aquascape ideas if anyone missed this thread. 

Anyone else with some more glosso dedicated aquascapes?

-John N.


----------

